# Stowa FOLE stolen in transit



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

On January 27, 2009, Stowa FOLE 16/80 went missing while in FedEx's possession back to Germany for adjustment.

The watch just might make its public appearance.

Thank you for your consideration


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

This watch has been recovered, returned to me after more than four years!

It's truly hard to believe... {:>)

FOLE Lost by FedEx in transit?? - Page 9


----------

